# White sch. 80 pvc



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I had no idea there was such a thing until now.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Fairly common here PT, at least in one industry...

My hot tub is piped with white sch 80 PVC.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

^ I rarely see white mostly gray sch 80. On residential pools its all white sch 40. On the city owned pools we only use gray sch 80 unless they need white for astetics.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> I had no idea there was such a thing until now.


 We use to use it quite frequently to distinguish it from the Electricians conduit when we were sharing trenches with other utilities.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

We used to use it in the mech. rooms at the condos on the beach in Naples back in the late 70's. We'd even thread it, sometimes.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> We used to use it in the mech. rooms at the condos on the beach in Naples back in the late 70's. We'd even thread it, sometimes.


Yup, had to make up some new nipples after "the great hot tub fire of '09"... Doesn't matter the material, but thinnest anything you can thread as per OBC, is sch 40 anything.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

U666A said:


> Yup, had to make up some new nipples after "the great hot tub fire of '09"... Doesn't matter the material, but thinnest anything you can thread as per OBC, is sch 40 anything.


And threading derates the pressure rating by 50%. One of my red seal exam questions haha.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Pump guys hang sub pumps with that here.


----------

